# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ST RODA - Forumasice iz Splita i zupanije? - 2

## Darijae

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin 
14.Ivana_st-Split 
15 eto i nas sbuczkow 
16. snoopygirl - Brač 
17. summer 
18. talibasi-split 
19. makita-split 
20. zrinka-split 
21. vanjci-split 
22. Andora-kamen 
23. ruby-split 
24. merien-kastela 
25. Maemi-kastela 
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska) 
Darijae - split

----------


## DixieJone

Popodne :D popodne :D !
Zapisujemo se i ovaj put sigurno dolazimo  :Sing:   :Klap:  
*Kada&gdje?*

----------


## Zabica

> 1.Maya-Split 
> 2.wana-Split 
> 3.Maruška-Split 
> 4.Angel-Split 
> 5.M&T-Split 
> 6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
> 7.mikonja-Split 
> 8.rajvos-Makarska 
> 9.Dolisa-Split 
> ...

----------


## Christabel

Tu sam i ja.

----------


## Mayaa

cure, hoćemo li složit neku kavicu ovih dana. popodne?

----------


## Maruška

Ako će biti na nekom 'terrible-two-child-friendly' mjestu, mi ćemo se rado pridružiti...

----------


## DixieJone

Moze kavica...Uh ali s obzirom koje smo mi srece 100% ce padat pecene ćuskije i sikire kad se dogovorimo,hahaha  :Grin:  
I popodne nam puno vise dogovara,jer kroz jutro obicno imamo malu milju stvari za obavit.Ajmo dejt kad i gdje.

----------


## wana

Ako vam išta znači i mi bismo se pridružili popodne

----------


## zrinka

rijetko sam na netu   :Sad:  , pa molim mayu da mi javi sms kad ce kafica  :Smile:

----------


## Mayaa

> rijetko sam na netu   , pa molim mayu da mi javi sms kad ce kafica


dogovoreno   :Kiss:  
trenutno mi je komp u komi ali dok prođe ova kiša sigurno će sve bit ok. prognoza je sve do nedjelje loša   :Sad:

----------


## sbuczkow

> trenutno mi je komp u komi ali dok prođe ova kiša sigurno će sve bit ok. prognoza je sve do nedjelje loša


Iduća kava je kod zrinke na 15 katu na balkonu...  :Grin:   Sorry, moram te malo zezati.   :Kiss:

----------


## Dolisa

Zapisujem se za kavicu. Mayo, pls posalji i meni sms kad i gdje jer ovih dana i ja imam problema s netom, da ne propustim.

----------


## zrinka

> Mayaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> trenutno mi je komp u komi ali dok prođe ova kiša sigurno će sve bit ok. prognoza je sve do nedjelje loša  
> 
> 
> Iduća kava je kod zrinke na 15 katu na balkonu...   Sorry, moram te malo zezati.


samo se ti zezaj, ali bit ce i ta kava, sve mi se cini  :D    :Grin:

----------


## summer

zrinka   :Grin:  

I mi cemo rado doci ako se 'poklopi'.

----------


## Mukica

zakljucala sam vam ST RODA - Forumasice iz Splita i zupanije? - 1 pa podizem da se ne izgubite 8)

----------


## talibasi

i mi bi vam se rado pridruzili na kavici, ako budemo mogli! davno se nismo druzili!

 :Kiss:

----------


## DixieJone

Onda kad pada kava?Nisam toliko cesto na netu pa bi bilo super da javite bar 2 dana unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## Mayaa

ok, oćemo srijedu npr popodne u 5? ovo je samo prijedlog, korigirajte ako vam ne paše   :Kiss:

----------


## wana

> ok, oćemo srijedu npr popodne u 5? ovo je samo prijedlog, korigirajte ako vam ne paše


nama više paše četvrtak popodne(srijedom radim dvokratno),

----------


## sbuczkow

> ok, oćemo srijedu npr popodne u 5? ovo je samo prijedlog, korigirajte ako vam ne paše


Hocemo li? Ja bih mogla, ne znam da li tocno u 5, ali izmedju 5 i 6 bih stigla. Mayaa?

----------


## Sretna Mama

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin 
14.Ivana_st-Split 
15 eto i nas sbuczkow 
16. snoopygirl - Brač 
17. summer 
18. talibasi-split 
19. makita-split 
20. zrinka-split 
21. vanjci-split 
22. Andora-kamen 
23. ruby-split 
24. merien-kastela 
25. Maemi-kastela 
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska) 
27. Darijae - split
28. Sretna Mama - Kaštela

----------


## Sretna Mama

[quote="Sretna Mama"]1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin 
14.Ivana_st-Split 
15 eto i nas sbuczkow 
16. snoopygirl - Brač 
17. summer 
18. talibasi-split 
19. makita-split 
20. zrinka-split 
21. vanjci-split 
22. Andora-kamen 
23. ruby-split 
24. merien-kastela 
25. Maemi-kastela 
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska) 
27. Darijae - split
28.Zabica-Split
29. Sretna Mama - Kaštela

Sorry Zabica nisam vidjela da si i ti upisla se, pa sam prvo prekopirala bez tebe, al sad sam i tebe dodala..sorry

I ja se pridruzijem   :Love:

----------


## DixieJone

Jeli bila ova kava ili????? :?

----------


## bublić

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin 
14.Ivana_st-Split 
15 eto i nas sbuczkow 
16. snoopygirl - Brač 
17. summer 
18. talibasi-split 
19. makita-split 
20. zrinka-split 
21. vanjci-split 
22. Andora-kamen 
23. ruby-split 
24. merien-kastela 
25. Maemi-kastela 
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska) 
27. Darijae - split 
28.Zabica-Split 
29. Sretna Mama - Kaštela 
30. Bublić-Split

onda?? kad ćemo?

----------


## Vodenjak

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin 
14.Ivana_st-Split 
15 eto i nas sbuczkow 
16. snoopygirl - Brač 
17. summer 
18. talibasi-split 
19. makita-split 
20. zrinka-split 
21. vanjci-split 
22. Andora-kamen 
23. ruby-split 
24. merien-kastela 
25. Maemi-kastela 
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska) 
27. Darijae - split 
28.Zabica-Split 
29. Sretna Mama - Kaštela 
30. Bublić-Split
31. Vodenjak-Trogir

----------


## bellissima

1.Maya-Split
2.wana-Split
3.Maruška-Split
4.Angel-Split
5.M&T-Split
6.Arwen-Stari Grad
7.mikonja-Split
8.rajvos-Makarska
9.Dolisa-Split
10.zrinka19-Split
11.Brane
12. Luce-Split
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split
15 eto i nas sbuczkow
16. snoopygirl - Brač
17. summer
18. talibasi-split
19. makita-split
20. zrinka-split
21. vanjci-split
22. Andora-kamen
23. ruby-split
24. merien-kastela
25. Maemi-kastela
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska)
27. Darijae - split
28.Zabica-Split
29. Sretna Mama - Kaštela
30. Bublić-Split
31. Vodenjak-Trogir
32. bellissima- Split

----------


## DixieJone

1.Maya-Split
2.wana-Split
3.Maruška-Split
4.Angel-Split
5.M&T-Split
6.Arwen-Stari Grad
7.mikonja-Split
8.rajvos-Makarska
9.Dolisa-Split
10.zrinka19-Split
11.Brane
12. Luce-Split
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split
15 eto i nas sbuczkow
16. snoopygirl - Brač
17. summer
18. talibasi-split
19. makita-split
20. zrinka-split
21. vanjci-split
22. Andora-kamen
23. ruby-split
24. merien-kastela
25. Maemi-kastela
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska)
27. Darijae - split
28.Zabica-Split
29. Sretna Mama - Kaštela
30. Bublić-Split
31. Vodenjak-Trogir
32. bellissima- Split
33.DixieJone- Split

----------


## Mukica

hop!  :D

----------


## Mukica

hop!  :D

----------


## TABITA

34. TABITA - Split

----------


## Aneta

1.Maya-Split
2.wana-Split
3.Maruška-Split
4.Angel-Split
5.M&T-Split
6.Arwen-Stari Grad
7.mikonja-Split
8.rajvos-Makarska
9.Dolisa-Split
10.zrinka19-Split
11.Brane
12. Luce-Split
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split
15 eto i nas sbuczkow
16. snoopygirl - Brač
17. summer
18. talibasi-split
19. makita-split
20. zrinka-split
21. vanjci-split
22. Andora-kamen
23. ruby-split
24. merien-kastela
25. Maemi-kastela
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska)
27. Darijae - split
28.Zabica-Split
29. Sretna Mama - Kaštela
30. Bublić-Split
31. Vodenjak-Trogir
32. bellissima- Split
33.DixieJone- Split
34. TABITA - Split

i mi:
35. Aneta - Makarska  :Grin:

----------


## bebelinija

Dakle dok se vi mame dogovarate za kavu ja "tata" u ime svoje drage (a im mene osobno  :D  )moram da vas upitam.Mene zanima kakva je mogućnost da prisustvujem porodu u KB Split trenutno nema mjesta na obveznom tečaju kojeg treba proći da bi se uopće moglo prisustvovati porodu.Naime sredinom petog mijeseca sam zvao u rodilište ali mi je rećeno da je sve zauzeto do sredine desetog mijeseca.Budući će se do tada Sunčica vijerovatno već roditi to mi je malo kasno    :Sad:   .Dali koja od vas zna za kavu alternativu budući mi je želja prisustvovati porodu.Možda Sinj i kakvi su gore zahtjevi glede toga  :?  .Zahvaljujem na odgovorima  8)

----------


## zrinka

cure, skoro ce ove vrucine proci, bar se nadam, pa bi se mogli naci na nekoj kavici 

ako ne, vidimo se svi na rodinom standu za tjedan dojenja 2007, krajm rujna  :D

----------


## mikonja

hoće li tada biti nešto rodinih majica?

----------


## zrinka

hoce   :Smile:

----------


## Loryblue

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin 
14.Ivana_st-Split 
15 eto i nas sbuczkow 
16. snoopygirl - Brač 
17. summer 
18. talibasi-split 
19. makita-split 
20. zrinka-split 
21. vanjci-split 
22. Andora-kamen 
23. ruby-split 
24. merien-kastela 
25. Maemi-kastela 
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska) 
27. Darijae - split 
28.Zabica-Split 
29. Sretna Mama - Kaštela 
30. Bublić-Split 
31. Vodenjak-Trogir 
32. bellissima- Split 
33.DixieJone- Split 
34. TABITA - Split 
35. Aneta - Makarska
36. Loryblue - Split

----------


## mikonja

uh, taman mi je tada termin....morat ću poslat MMa.....
hoće li majičice biti dugih ili kratkih rukava?

----------


## zrinka

znaci, 29.9., ispred maje u marmontovoj
vidimo se  :D

----------


## M&T

zrinka jel to bude kroz jutro ili popodne??

----------


## zrinka

kroz jutro, negdje 10.30-12.30, javit cu naknadno bas tocno, ali tu negdje, po ure gore, dolje  :Smile:

----------


## Mayaa

zrinka ako treba šta pomoć javi mi. planiram put ali zasad mislim da sam taj vikend doma.

----------


## Penny Lane

Hello...

1.Maya-Split
2.wana-Split
3.Maruška-Split
4.Angel-Split
5.M&T-Split
6.Arwen-Stari Grad
7.mikonja-Split
8.rajvos-Makarska
9.Dolisa-Split
10.zrinka19-Split
11.Brane
12. Luce-Split
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split
15 eto i nas sbuczkow
16. snoopygirl - Brač
17. summer
18. talibasi-split
19. makita-split
20. zrinka-split
21. vanjci-split
22. Andora-kamen
23. ruby-split
24. merien-kastela
25. Maemi-kastela
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska)
27. Darijae - split
28.Zabica-Split
29. Sretna Mama - Kaštela
30. Bublić-Split
31. Vodenjak-Trogir
32. bellissima- Split
33.DixieJone- Split
34. TABITA - Split
35. Aneta - Makarska
36. Loryblue - Split
37. Penny Lane - Split

----------


## tina parada

> Hello...
> 
> 1.Maya-Split
> 2.wana-Split
> 3.Maruška-Split
> 4.Angel-Split
> 5.M&T-Split
> 6.Arwen-Stari Grad
> 7.mikonja-Split
> ...


38. tina parada

i ja sam tu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sandra123

TU SAM I JA!!

----------

slatkica - Kaštela

----------


## rajvos

1.Maya-Split
2.wana-Split
3.Maruška-Split
4.Angel-Split
5.M&T-Split
6.Arwen-Stari Grad
7.mikonja-Split
8.rajvos-Makarska
9.Dolisa-Split
10.zrinka19-Split
11.Brane
12. Luce-Split
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split
15 eto i nas sbuczkow
16. snoopygirl - Brač
17. summer
18. talibasi-split
19. makita-split
20. zrinka-split
21. vanjci-split
22. Andora-kamen
23. ruby-split
24. merien-kastela
25. Maemi-kastela
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska)
27. Darijae - split
28.Zabica-Split
29. Sretna Mama - Kaštela
30. Bublić-Split
31. Vodenjak-Trogir
32. bellissima- Split
33.DixieJone- Split
34. TABITA - Split
35. Aneta - Makarska
36. Loryblue - Split
37. Penny Lane - Split 
38.Tina parada-Kaštela
39.Sandra123-Split
40.Slatkica-Kaštela

ovo je samo mala pomoć da ne izgubimo red i da znamo točan broj

----------


## vidra

i ja  :D

----------


## nessa

jel ovo još aktivno i jel vi samo ćakulate ili... i mi bi kod vas

----------


## Mukica

dizem ovaj topic iz mrtvih

----------


## zhabica

bravo mukice, evo da se i ja upisem zhabica - kastela

----------


## wana

evo, da i ja dignem topic iz mrtvih  :Wink:

----------


## Berlin

Evo i mene   :Kiss:

----------


## Yorkica

1.Maya-Split
2.wana-Split
3.Maruška-Split
4.Angel-Split
5.M&T-Split
6.Arwen-Stari Grad
7.mikonja-Split
8.rajvos-Makarska
9.Dolisa-Split
10.zrinka19-Split
11.Brane
12. Luce-Split
13.trinity-Solin
14.Ivana_st-Split
15 eto i nas sbuczkow
16. snoopygirl - Brač
17. summer
18. talibasi-split
19. makita-split
20. zrinka-split
21. vanjci-split
22. Andora-kamen
23. ruby-split
24. merien-kastela
25. Maemi-kastela
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska)
27. Darijae - split
28.Zabica-Split
29. Sretna Mama - Kaštela
30. Bublić-Split
31. Vodenjak-Trogir
32. bellissima- Split
33.DixieJone- Split
34. TABITA - Split
35. Aneta - Makarska
36. Loryblue - Split
37. Penny Lane - Split 
38.Tina parada-Kaštela
39.Sandra123-Split
40.Slatkica-Kaštela
41.Vidra
42.Zhabica-Kaštela
43.Yorkica-Split

----------


## darva

I mi smo tu   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

cure super

ovo ce nam biti inteszivan tjedan u splitu
u srijedu 24.9.2008. imamo pregled AS, u subotu 27.9.2008. od 10-12 h stand povodom tjedna dojenja u marmontovoj (Moci cete kupit  rodine majice za velike i male, dobiti nase letke i brosure i upoznati se s radom udruge) a u nedjelju 28.9. u 17himamo susret rodinih grupa za dojenje

vidimo se bar na nekom od ova tri mjesta   :Love:

----------


## wana

> u subotu 27.9.2008. od 10-12 h stand povodom tjedna dojenja u marmontovoj (Moci cete kupit  rodine majice za velike i male, dobiti nase letke i brosure i upoznati se s radom udruge)


ovdje sigurno :D

----------


## zhabica

i tu? 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...727626#1727626

 :Smile:

----------


## darva

Zrinka,ima li sanse da rezerviram jednu majicu Ja sam malo sunce,velicina 4 (ili 5) za djecaka,samo ne smedu boju jer smo takvu imali.Ja cu doci oko 11 30 a ne bih volila da ostanemo bez majice  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

> ..evo pozdravljam forumašice iz splita i trogira i molim za savjet-idem s mojim osmašima na izlet u trogir ( hotel medena),tu će nam biti baza i planirani su izleti do splita,pa drugi dan na kornate i također ćemo posjetiti slapove krke i plitvička jezera..-4 dana.-može info i na PP( prvenstveno me zanima kakav je spomenuti hotel i zabavni sadržaji u njemu ili u neposrednoj blizini hotela  za dečke i cure u žaru puberteta..   8)   )

----------


## LeeLoo

:Smile:

----------


## Berlin

Split

----------


## lillifee

i ja bi vam se pridruzila   :Smile:  ...
nego sve nesto cekam, pa se polako pitam, KAD CE NEKI DOGOVOR ZA KAVICU?   :Coffee:

----------


## lillifee

1.Maya-Split 
2.wana-Split 
3.Maruška-Split 
4.Angel-Split 
5.M&T-Split 
6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
7.mikonja-Split 
8.rajvos-Makarska 
9.Dolisa-Split 
10.zrinka19-Split 
11.Brane 
12. Luce-Split 
13.trinity-Solin 
14.Ivana_st-Split 
15 eto i nas sbuczkow 
16. snoopygirl - Brač 
17. summer 
18. talibasi-split 
19. makita-split 
20. zrinka-split 
21. vanjci-split 
22. Andora-kamen 
23. ruby-split 
24. merien-kastela 
25. Maemi-kastela 
26. Malena beba - Brela (Makarska) 
27. Darijae - split 
28.Zabica-Split 
29. Sretna Mama - Kaštela 
30. Bublić-Split 
31. Vodenjak-Trogir 
32. bellissima- Split 
33.DixieJone- Split 
34. TABITA - Split 
35. Aneta - Makarska 
36. Loryblue - Split 
37. Penny Lane - Split 
38.Tina parada-Kaštela 
39.Sandra123-Split 
40.Slatkica-Kaštela 
41.Vidra 
42.Zhabica-Kaštela 
43.Yorkica-Split
44.Lillifee - Brela

----------


## Loryblue

> i ja bi vam se pridruzila   ...
> nego sve nesto cekam, pa se polako pitam, *KAD CE NEKI DOGOVOR ZA KAVICU?*


i ja se ovo pitam :? 
ajmo se nešto izdogovarat.....

----------


## Bebinja

> 1.Maya-Split 
> 2.wana-Split 
> 3.Maruška-Split 
> 4.Angel-Split 
> 5.M&T-Split 
> 6.Arwen-Stari Grad 
> 7.mikonja-Split 
> 8.rajvos-Makarska 
> 9.Dolisa-Split 
> ...


Bebinja-Omiš

----------


## nessa

pridružujemo se: nessa-split
i kad je koja kavica

----------


## mašnica

Podižem ovu temu i ispričavam se unaprijed što upadam u temu.

Molim da mi se javite na pp ako znate nekoga tko iznajmljuje sobu na Duilovu ili u njegovoj blizini, nas je dvoje.

Na njuškalu ne nalazim ništa, a niti ne poznam Split tako da...  :Undecided: 

Treba mi jedno noćenje ovu subotu.

----------


## Indi

Drage žene, dođite u* SPLIT*  pogledati dokumentarac "*Sloboda porodu"
*čije će se projekcija održati na sljedećem mjestu:
*Središnja knjižnica, Ulica slobode 2 u 18 sati*.

Film „Sloboda porodu“ progovara o kršenju temeljnih ljudskih prava tijekom toga osobitoga i važnoga trenutka. 
U šezdesetminutnom dokumentarcu vodeći svjetski stručnjaci zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska prava pozivaju 
na kampanju koja zahtijeva radikalne promjene u ophođenju spram   rodilja. Hermine Hayes-Klein, američka odvjetnica i organizatorica 
nedavno održane konferencije o porodu („Human Rights in Childbirth“) ističe: “Način na koji se odvija porod u velikom broju 
zemalja je izuzetno problematičan. Milijuni trudnica podvrgnute su nepotrebnim farmaceutskim i kirurškim intervencijama 
za koje i liječnici priznaju da se čine iz financijskih razloga ili zbog  osobnog komoditeta. Žene širom svijeta počinju shvaćati 
da porod ne mora i ne smije biti takav. Omalovažavanje i zlostavljanje nisu neizbježna cijena sigurnosti.”

----------


## Indi

Došao je dan projekcije.  
Dođi te i pogledajte film "Sloboda porodu"! :Very Happy:

----------

